# Here are my ratties!



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2012)

These are my precious girls! The first one is Amber the second picture in the middle is Baby, and the last picture is Moki. I got Amber and Baby from a family I babysit for, so they wouldn't become snake food. I was planning on just being a temporary home for them until I could find them a new home, but I fell in love. I couldn't give them up, and I eventually convinced my mom to let me keep them! That's how I started my little rat family. 

I found Moki from a breeder, and got her at four weeks old, and just turned 7 weeks today! She is the sweetest thing in the world! I love her tons!














These are my little males, I got them two days ago so they don't have names yet. I bought them from someone who had NO IDEA what they were doing. They are around 2-1/2 weeks to 3 weeks old, which is way too young to be away from the mother. He even said they were female. They are male for sure! Luckily I had an extra cage. They way I got them was strange too. We met outside his apartment and he them to me in a container they couldn't even move around in. I wanted to ask some questions, but I didn't get to. I thought that was weird. It may have been careless of me, but I don't regret it at all.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello Ratters! I would be concerned about the tiny ones. Are they doing OK?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2012)

I am worried about them too, although they seem to be eating solid foods on their own they are eating and drinking too. I have been trying to find something that will substitute for their mothers' milk.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe baby puppy milk. You can find that at any pet store. Just a little a day. I have read that it is a substitute. Maybe not the best, but better than nothing for 2 little babes.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks I am going to the pet store tomorrow, so I can pick it up then!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have heard KMR is a good replacement 

They are adorable ... But I think some neuters may be called for down the road


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

They are all very adorable. I hope the little baby boys thrive well for you.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2012)

elliriyanna said:


> I have heard KMR is a good replacement
> 
> They are adorable ... But I think some neuters may be called for down the road


I will have to try the KMR then! Thank you! They are going to be neuters FOR SURE!


----------

